# List connected users?

## andrewglass3

Hey 

I would appreciate your help guys.

Im running openswan with xl2tpd using pre shared keys.  Id like to be able to pull up a list of connected users from the command line - however Im struggling to find the commands or info i need from googling etc

Would be very grateful for your help.

Many thanks

Andy

----------

## NeddySeagoon

andrewglass3,

Try w and who

----------

## andrewglass3

Already tried that thanks.  That just lists users logged into the server directly.

The users on vpn are purely authorised by a chap-secrets file under ppp.

Im starting to think Im going to have to set up a radius server for authentication which will allow me to pull data about connected users etc.

Any other suggestions would be much appreciated  :Smile: 

Cheers guys  :Smile: 

----------

